# My New Icon (Nude)



## luke1511 (Jan 21, 2008)

Here she is....I didn't like her in yellow or the white so I chose nude. I just finished the build. I still need to fine tune the fit and trim the steer tube. Here's the run down:
2008 Litespeed Icon Frame (I opted for the nude frame seemed timeless to me)
Easton EC90 carbon fork
Dura Ace- F&R derailers, brakes, flightdeck
Ultegra SL-crank (compact 50-34), 12-27cassette (I went from a triple to a double)
Ritchey Pro handlebars, wcs 4axis 110mm stem, Carbon Pro seatpost
Chris King Headset
My old Specialized Alias 143 (can't part with it I love this saddle)
all rolling on some Mike Garcia fabricated Velocity Aerohead rims laced with 28 spokes in the front and 32 spokes in the rear wrapped in Conti Grand Prix 4000's. All for just a hair over 17lbs 
(I think my last Thanksgiving meal weighed more than that)


----------



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

one sweet lookin bike.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

Oooo... Ahhhh...

That is one very nice bike. I agree, nude is timeless however, I must admit, the white did catch my eye but I probably would have gone with nude too.
Please report on your ride impressions once you get a few miles into her.

Cheers!

T.J.


----------



## stevers (Aug 10, 2005)

*Nice...*

Let us know how she rides...:thumbsup:


----------



## rslorzvt (Nov 14, 2007)

I have the same saddle on both bikes. The nude in my opinion is the best way to go - always seem to hear of issues with the paint over time. Here is my new ride. Bars need taped and some adjustments made - I did the same on the steerer tube.

Here she is....I didn't like her in yellow or the white so I chose nude. I just finished the build. I still need to fine tune the fit and trim the steer tube. Here's the run down:
2008 Litespeed Icon Frame (I opted for the nude frame seemed timeless to me)
Easton EC90 carbon fork
Dura Ace- F&R derailers, brakes, flightdeck
Ultegra SL-crank (compact 50-34), 12-27cassette (I went from a triple to a double)
Ritchey Pro handlebars, wcs 4axis 110mm stem, Carbon Pro seatpost
Chris King Headset
My old Specialized Alias 143 (can't part with it I love this saddle)
all rolling on some Mike Garcia fabricated Velocity Aerohead rims laced with 28 spokes in the front and 32 spokes in the rear wrapped in Conti Grand Prix 4000's. All for just a hair over 17lbs 
(I think my last Thanksgiving meal weighed more than that)[/quote]


----------

